# Best boat ramp show ever !!!!



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

Some guys in Matty today launched their boat and hauled ***.Left bran new Chevy an trailor on ramp. Cops came an found keys still in it and moved it!!!!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

jezzzzzzzzeee


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

DWHUA, Driving with head up A**.......


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

LMAO....too much Gordaville!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Did you miss the guy that pulled out, boat slide back on the trailer so he backed into the water only to push his lower unit back under the boat when his skeg and prop caught the concrete? Several of us were hollering at him to stop but that only sped him up. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sounds ike*

The POC DA have moved to Matty...cva34


----------



## Galvanizer (Oct 16, 2011)

*Reminds Me*

Reminds Me of a story a good friend of mine was telling me a long time ago. They were on 45 almost to galveston and one told the other "man your truck really pulls the boat great!" The other looked in the rear view mirror and realized that they never hooked it up!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Boat ramps = free entertainment


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Did you miss the guy that pulled out, boat slide back on the trailer so he backed into the water only to push his lower unit back under the boat when his skeg and prop caught the concrete? Several of us were hollering at him to stop but that only sped him up. It wasn't pretty.


Yup, I was the one that cranked the winch while he tried to tilt his motor out from under that mess. Bent the trailer in half, wasted his prop and lower unit also. That motor will never be the same.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Yep!



Rippin_drag said:


> Boat ramps = free entertainment


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Some people should not be allowed to own anything larger than a kayak...well scratch that. I've seen some really stupid stuff over here done on kayaks. Some people should not be allowed to own anything larger than an inner tube.

Actually, some people just shouldn't be allowed near public water ways.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Several years ago a buddy and I went to fish the Chocholate Bay area and used the boat sling at the bait camp. We put the boat in the water and took off. About a mile down the bayou my friend asked me who was going to move my suv. "Move it where?" I asked. He then told me that I had left the car under the sling. A quick trip back and moved it. Bad thing was I had the keys in my pocket.


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

I was down there yesterday and missed the show I guess. Where was all of this at?


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

My FIL tells my favorite launch ramp story. It was opening day of shrimping season in La. and it starts at daylight so there was a long line at the launch ramp well before that. He noticed that the guys in the vehicle ahead of him were feeling no pain and might have some problems at the ramp. Sure enough their turn came and there was a long series instructions from the passenger of left, no right, pull up. After about 4 tries to get the trailer in the water, the helper starts hollering WOA, WOA, WOA and slowly walks to the drivers window and says, "When was the last time you saw dat boat?" Apparently the boat had come off the trailer somewhere along I10 without either one noticing. Maybe being drunk lessened the pain somewhat.


----------



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

We got there at 730 or 8 and the Chevy was parked in the ramp. At the harbour .....


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

ROBALO23 said:


> We got there at 730 or 8 and the Chevy was parked in the ramp. At the harbour .....


OK We got on the water about 7:15 or so and lauched at river bend.
Mike


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

FlatoutFishin said:


> LMAO....too much Gordaville!


Last time I was in there there was some east Bernard talent in there having a good o time....


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Simple solution.... the cops shoulda moved it directly to the impound lot and charged them a few hundred$$ to get it out. Helps the local economy and makes the idiots think a little before they do again.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

cva34 said:


> The POC DA have moved to Matty...cva34


Very true! And every other ramp I seem to go to


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

There are three weekends when you could make a $10,000 video at a boat ramp: Memorial Day, July 4th, and Labor Day.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Rippin_drag said:


> Boat ramps = free entertainment


lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> There are three weekends when you could make a $10,000 video at a boat ramp: Memorial Day, July 4th, and Labor Day.


Sadly enough, it could be any given day in some places

-mac-


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Little harsh*



netboy said:


> Simple solution.... the cops shoulda moved it directly to the impound lot and charged them a few hundred$$ to get it out. Helps the local economy and makes the idiots think a little before they do again.


This happens more than you think. Typically it happens more for a person launching by themselves. I have seen well know guides do it before, in fact I called to see if they would like me to move their truck from the ramp. Gater


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Sometimes funny things happen when fishing is on your mind....lol


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

gater said:


> This happens more than you think. Typically it happens more for a person launching by themselves. I have seen well know guides do it before, in fact I called to see if they would like me to move their truck from the ramp. Gater


Gotta disagree...Only times we, meaning myself and friends that have boats, only have trouble is when we get "help" from other friends. The old "I thought you did it" comes into play. No plug, bait in truck, poles getting run over etc. I have a system for hooking my trailer up AND launching....I do it all, except maybe the tag line, if I have someone, but I have done it so many times when alone that it's just second nature to do it myself.

Friend has a finger tip missing from his buddy helping hook the trailer on....was checking the ball/hitch when buddy rocked the trailer to get it on


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

the hook said:


> Gotta disagree...Only times we, meaning myself and friends that have boats, only have trouble is when we get "help" from other friends. The old "I thought you did it" comes into play. No plug, bait in truck, poles getting run over etc. I have a system for hooking my trailer up AND launching....I do it all, except maybe the tag line, if I have someone, but I have done it so many times when alone that it's just second nature to do it myself.


X2! Typically, other people just get in my way when I'm launching... My fishing buddies know to just stay out of the way... And I'm not offended when they don't help me launch... The most they do is drive the truck back up the ramp and park it...


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

eyc0r said:


> X2! Typically, other people just get in my way when I'm launching... My fishing buddies know to just stay out of the way... And I'm not offended when they don't help me launch... The most they do is drive the truck back up the ramp and park it...


X2


----------



## M.Taylor (May 16, 2011)

Ok, gotta tell on myself, my last boat was a 14.5' Scout and I fish by myself ALOT...so when I launch, I have a line tied to the cleat on the bow of the boat and attach the other end to the trailer. Well...once in mystery harbor in Freeport, the line wasn't attached to the boat...backed up, tapped the brakes and away it went...lol. Lucky the wind was blowing my way and it blew right back to the dock about 10' down the pier. Needless to say, that's one mistake I double check every time now so that it don't happen with my baby cat!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Boat ramps are fun unless it's you who is waiting for those having problems to get out of your way.

I've seen it all; Whalers run up the trailer and half into a pickup, guy getting out of his truck to undo the winch cable but leaving his truck in reverse and getting smacked by the door and almost ran over; boats floating off because of no lead line tied off, lower units bent, transoms broken, fist fights, guns pulled, assault with a vehicle lol...if it's blowing and you don't want to unload, just get an ice chest and park yourself at The Fishing Center in POC and enjoy the show.

TH


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Someone here posted a few months back that it happened to them. When they got back someone had moved their truck out of the ramp and parked it. I want to say it was at Froggie's or somewhere in POC.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

nhampton said:


> My FIL tells my favorite launch ramp story. It was opening day of shrimping season in La. and it starts at daylight so there was a long line at the launch ramp well before that. He noticed that the guys in the vehicle ahead of him were feeling no pain and might have some problems at the ramp. Sure enough their turn came and there was a long series instructions from the passenger of left, no right, pull up. After about 4 tries to get the trailer in the water, the helper starts hollering WOA, WOA, WOA and slowly walks to the drivers window and says, "When was the last time you saw dat boat?" Apparently the boat had come off the trailer somewhere along I10 without either one noticing. Maybe being drunk lessened the pain somewhat.


So funny LMAO!


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Someone here posted a few months back that it happened to them. When they got back someone had moved their truck out of the ramp and parked it. I want to say it was at Froggie's or somewhere in POC.


I was at Froggie's on Saturday evening watching the J-Hook crowd come in. This was new to me and didn't know that people brought their lawn chairs out to watch the show. Probably 50-75 people scrutinizing every person that launched or was loading. They were brutal, but it was quite comical. If you get stage fright that is not where you want to launch!


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

I love tournament time in Port A at the boat ramp! I set my alarm and get there early so I can get a good seat.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

If I'd have noticed someone left their truck at the ramp with the keys in, I'd just move it for 'em and be on my way. They may have just been over excited about fishing, had other things on their mind or like me and had a "senior moment". It's the rude people that block the ramp while loading everything to or from truck that get to me.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I had a near screw up this last Saturday. It was the first time I fished with this guy so it was my fault. I let him back the trailer down to recover the boat and I waved him on back until the fenders were about 1/2 covered then I waived him to stop. I pushed off the dock and put the motor in gear and proceeded to ride up the trailer. I didn't notice that he didn't stop backing up and I about shoved the trailer into the back of the truck bed. Man I hit that sucker hard, luckily we didn't tear anything up but I know now to check next time.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey I'll be in POC next week. The trouble I have is trying to figure out on certain ramps where I have to have my trailer to get the boat back on (21 Shoalwater cat ). It seem that every ramp is diff 


Daryl


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

This is a great topic. It never ceases to amaze me that some people can even get out of bed in the morning. 

Last Saturday my dad was backing the trailer in the ramp and first some guy pulled out of the ramp cut left and ran between the back of my trailer and the ramp secondly while this was going on someone else pulls right in front of my truck and proceeds to load his gear into his boat. Taking his sweet time. 

A few weeks ago some jack leg did a couple doughnut in front of the ramp at full throttle. I guess to get lined up on his trailer. This guy is a doctor and his boat was about 35' long. It was some kind of lake cruiser boat that shouldn't be in the ICW to begin with and it made a huge wake. He almost swamped a scooter boat that had a young kid on it when I got done talking to him he had apologized to everyone there! Hahaha. 

Moral of the story is, beatings should be legal if two or more people witness someone being a moron at the boat ramp!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

A couple years back a friend and myself threw the Mowdy in at Wilsons/Waddells for a night/early morning trip and were excited that we were the only ones there! Idling out the little channel we noticed it was completely silted in and upon returning to the ramp we noticed there weren't any lights on at either bait camp!

Wonder how long they had been closed? :biggrin:


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't unhook from the winch strap/cable before the engine is idling smoothly, and EVERYTHING is ready to go? Its always pretty funny when a guy comes backing down the ramp, and either lets his boat slide off the trailer, and float away with no one in it, or gets in the boat, and slides it off the trailer, then floats away and the engine won't start. DOH! Knock on wood, I haven't had any serious screw ups. Wind blowing the boat towards the ramp can be a pain, swinging the boat all over, or the rising/falling water at the TCD or other places from barge traffic. Other then dinging my gelcoat on a chunk of protruding allthread at the TCD ramp/dock one morning, I have been doing alright.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't unhook from the winch strap/cable before the engine is idling smoothly, and EVERYTHING is ready to go? Its always pretty funny when a guy comes backing down the ramp, and either lets his boat slide off the trailer, and float away with no one in it, or gets in the boat, and slides it off the trailer, then floats away and the engine won't start. DOH! Knock on wood, I haven't had any serious screw ups. Wind blowing the boat towards the ramp can be a pain, swinging the boat all over, or the rising/falling water at the TCD or other places from barge traffic. Other then dinging my gelcoat on a chunk of protruding allthread at the TCD ramp/dock one morning, I have been doing alright.


I do that too, partly because I have a roller trailer.

Tight Lines


----------



## aqua n tonic (Jul 12, 2006)

*ramp*

Wanna say it was at river bend,backed my buddies trailer in waiting for him to load I was leaning against the truck not looking at what was going on truck shakes look up. And some other boat done loaded on our trailer I just ask him if he was going with me or what.He backed off and we were both laughing. He had the same truck.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I think i might start BoatRamp-Support going around filming all the entertainment!:biggrin:


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

*Ha*



aqua n tonic said:


> Wanna say it was at river bend,backed my buddies trailer in waiting for him to load I was leaning against the truck not looking at what was going on truck shakes look up. And some other boat done loaded on our trailer I just ask him if he was going with me or what.He backed off and we were both laughing. He had the same truck.


Now that is funny!!!!!

I fish a lot by my self also, I never unhook my boat before its started.


----------



## plugaway (Mar 21, 2012)

eyc0r said:


> x2! Typically, other people just get in my way when i'm launching... My fishing buddies know to just stay out of the way... And i'm not offended when they don't help me launch... The most they do is drive the truck back up the ramp and park it...


x1000


----------

